# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Full circle

## murph

So I had to share this full circle experience with you all...

While in Baltimore on a business trip- I happened to stumble on a real sweet Jamaican restaurant called Island Vybz. In true jamacian fashion- my co-workers and I were there for hours. Making friends, eating some of the best jerk Ive found in the states, telling stories about the island & Negril, sharing life stories, pumping dancehall beats, etc... after dinner we stood outside for a long while chatting with others from Kingston. One guy hands us a magnum! You kiddin me- hells yeah! we just couldnt get enough... then right before we left a couple rastas we were chatting with tossed us some subs! Proper fistbumbs were given- mad respect! Four white boys in the hood and they're giving us handouts. I was truly honored. 



So a couple days later Im at the airport and get a bite to eat. I noticed the smiling hostess is proudly sporting a Jamaican flag pin. So of course we start chatting... shes from Kingston- and her parents are still there. She expressed to me how she is trying to get back to Kingston for Christmas to see her parents. I thought about how tough it would be to have your parents so far away...I thought also about how hard it must be to save up for a trip on a hostess's pay... So I reach into my pocket and helped her out- making her promise to put it towards her trip to see her parents. We'll just say I gave her 500% of what I tipped my waitress- not nearly enough to pay for the trip but Im sure it helped. And that smile was priceless.

So anyway full circle!

Now go do something nice for someone- you know that sh*t will come back around!!!

----------


## Momthor3

Karma   gotta love it!!

----------


## Tanfastic

Way to go Murph, from subs to helping out one in need, life is good!

----------


## Mike_D

You're a good man, Murph! 

And that's some fine looking jerk, for the US. The closest Jamaican restaurant to me has mediocre chicken served with BBQ sauce. I can't find true granny sauce, anywhere. (Which reminds me to stock-up on De Bar's granny sauce on my next trip!)

----------


## Jim-Donna

That is a cool story, thank-you for sharing it.

----------

